# Changed my direct deposit and didn't receive my pay.



## Starr90 (Sep 23, 2021)

For my last pay I had changed my direct deposit information. 
I had opened a bank account for my daughter and they had a direct deposit bonus. I got the bonus and 4 days ago I changed it back to  My usual bank (chime). Clearly I was not thinking that it was so close to pay day. I usually get my pay Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Since I didn't receive my pay this morning I decided to check my pay slip, expecting to see the new bank account information. Instead the bank information is blank and at the very top of the slip it says "VOID" check. I'm not sure if that means I will be getting a check in the mail. I highly doubt that as I know we have stopped doing paper checks. So who do I call about receiving my pay this week?


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2021)

It always says void on the top when you look at it only as its not a real check.  Afaik paper checks are still a thing everywhere.  Ask your HR they should be able to tell you where your paycheck went.  Im going to assume it went to your daughters account again though.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 23, 2021)

"I had opened a bank account for my daughter and they had a direct deposit bonus. I got the bonus and 4 days ago I changed it back to  My usual bank (chime)."

Its also possible your bank requires her to keep the direct deposit for that account valid for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 23, 2021)

You have to change the direct deposit info before payroll runs.  They will probably send a paper check but it might be late.  It may also go into the account you had it on last week.


----------

